# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  تبدیل sql 2012 به 2008

## leila71

سلام دوستان چرا به تایپیک های من پاسخ داده نمیشه! یه بانک اطلاعاتی از روی هاست بکاپ گرفتم که فقط با sql2012 ریستور میشه. حالا میخوام که به 2008 تبدیلش کنم چرا که سرور هاست فقط 2008 قبول می کنه. باید چطوری اینکار رو انجام بدم که داده های توی بانکم از بین نره. ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید. خیلی ضروری و فوریه

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
*
تذکر: به جای اینکه برای کاربران سایت متاسف باشید زحمت بکشید یک بار جستجو کنید تا اینقدر خودتون رو اذیت نکنید.


*
درمورد سوالتون باید عرض کنم خیر امکان تبدیل نیست. از نسخه بالاتر به پایین تر امکان تبدیل نیست.
یا باید از دیتابیس یک Script تهیه کنید یا با استفاده از Import/Export اینکار را انجام دهید.

----------

